# USB outlet install...



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Installed at OEM phone connection port. 2001 meets 2012. 










cheers.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Installed at OEM phone connection port. 2001 meets 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Any pictures of where you've installed this port, how it looks, etc.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done Sir! Well done!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> Nice! Any pictures of where you've installed this port, how it looks, etc.


Its the OEM cupholder base. 2000-01s had a phone connector there as part of the standard phone prep package.










Here you see it (without the cupholder attached) just sitting at the rear passenger end of the tunnel.

cheers.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks great as always!


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

what cable did you use?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

That's awesome! :thumbup: I definitely need to do this.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> what cable did you use?


Cable? No cable. Maybe I don't understand the question. The USB power outlet has a simple two-wire (red = positive and black = negative) connection. It is usb power only.










cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work Bob. I really like this idea. perfect for charging smart phones on road trips


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

So awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ah a power only USB lol still a good idea i was thinking it was for a smartphone/PC for radio etc...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> ah a power only USB lol still a good idea i was thinking it was for a smartphone/PC for radio etc...


Dedicated power only for my phone. I've got the Mantis gauge pod so I've lost my cig lighter socket. However, since I have all the center console parts out I'll be adding an aux 12V power supply too. 

Also, I pump music from the phone to the HU via the Connects2 (USB/SD/aux-in) module. Connects2 installed last year:










http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/connects2-usb-audio/

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I ask where you bought the plug and what power source you tapped into?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can I ask where you bought the plug and what power source you tapped into?


Yes...you may ask. ;-)


this usb power socket: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CERTIFIED-W...t_Portable_Car_Appliances&hash=item4abac13fab 

and this 12volt aux: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Accessory-s...t_Portable_Car_Appliances&hash=item19d1c89490

I haven't connected them to a power source yet as I still need to find a home for the 12volt aux socket. But once I do later this week, I will take pics and update my fotki with the info. I'll send you a PM/link once its done.

edit: both arrived within 4 days of ordering, fwiw.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright sweet. Also if you didn't put the phone socket back in yet could you sent the PN? I have a hole but never bothered to buy it haha. Once again great work!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Alright sweet. Also if you didn't put the phone socket back in yet could you sent the PN? I have a hole but never bothered to buy it haha. Once again great work!


this plastic bracket has the phone jack attached. the bracket attaches to the underside of the cover via two tiny screws. here the phone jack is visible thru the bracket.










8N0 971830

$3.91 at GAP: http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/i...0&make=Audi&action=oePartSearch&siteid=214407

here's the same bracket with the usb socket visible.










I also widened the rectangular hole slightly with sand paper to make it large enough for the usb face to sit near-flush. 


cheers


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I already said well done, but i will also say that you are a very dedicated person whose attention to detail is inspiring! This is cool work!

I enjoy your fotki a lot! I'll keep an eye out for your car on our Texas roads!

Thanks!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tanks for the link Bob:thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> I already said well done, but i will also say that you are a very dedicated person whose attention to detail is inspiring! This is cool work!
> 
> I enjoy your fotki a lot! I'll keep an eye out for your car on our Texas roads!
> 
> Thanks!


X2! I've got your Fotki saved as a favorite and will visit it occasionally. :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

nice!!!!! 

and I use Bob's installs a lot!!:beer::beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> I already said well done, but i will also say that you are a very dedicated person whose attention to detail is inspiring! This is cool work!
> 
> I enjoy your fotki a lot! I'll keep an eye out for your car on our Texas roads!
> 
> Thanks!





PLAYED TT said:


> Tanks for the link Bob:thumbup:





hunTTsvegas said:


> X2! I've got your Fotki saved as a favorite and will visit it occasionally. :beer:





Morio said:


> nice!!!!!
> 
> and I use Bob's installs a lot!!:beer::beer:


...quit it now, you guys are making me blush....:facepalm:

:beer:

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fine. It looks like poo...I hate it...lower it:laugh::heart:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Fine. It looks like poo...I hate it...lower it:laugh::heart:


Hahaha. I also just arrived to this conclusion after searching for where this would be in my car: only in coupes?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Hahaha. I also just arrived to this conclusion after searching for where this would be in my car: only in coupes?


2000-2001 only. But I think the 2001 roadsters had it too...you guys got cupholders, right? On the early cars, the socket was built into the cupholder base. The "phone" edition cupholder base is available thru the dealer...about $25. Or, you can cut a hole in yours, buy the bracket above, and glue it in place with hot glue....well at least in theory.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I need that piece. When I looked I could only find the PN for the standard cup holder base without the jack


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I need that piece. When I looked I could only find the PN for the standard cup holder base without the jack


Console cover with phone cutout:

http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/i...0863274b9ms&action=oePartSearch&siteid=214407

PN: 8n0 863 274b 9ms (9ms = gray)

you will need a different "last three for blue or black)

Click link above, then Click item 11 at link and it will take you to the next page where blue, green, black and gray are listed and can be added to your cart. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob you're the man :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bob you're the man :beer:


when you order, don't forget the small bracket too. ;-)

:beer:

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> when you order, don't forget the small bracket too. ;-)
> 
> :beer:
> 
> cheers.


Will Do....these parts have been added to my excel to do list haha. Probably wont get done till summer but I'll be bookmarking this thread for later:thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Out of curiosity, where did you end up making the connection to supply the 12v? Thanks!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2000-01s had a phone connector there as part of the standard phone prep package.


My 02 has this as well.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

My 01 Roadster has it too.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> My 01 Roadster has it too.


That's why I asked. I've got the majority of my interior apart and although my phone charges when I plug it into the radio connection, if my wife were riding with me and needed to charge her phone then there is no where to do that (Double Din = no ashtray). This would be the perfect solution but thought I'd at least ask where the OP made his power connection.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> That's why I asked. I've got the majority of my interior apart and although my phone charges when I plug it into the radio connection, if my wife were riding with me and needed to charge her phone then there is no where to do that (Double Din = no ashtray). This would be the perfect solution but thought I'd at least ask where the OP made his power connection.


I tapped into the OEM cigarette lighter wires. there are two for the cig lighter: brown is ground. 

I'd already disconnected my OEM lighter when I removed the ashtray for my Mantis install. It simply unplugs. For me, I attached male-spade connectors to my wires and then simply inserted them into the OEM female (spade type) plug receptical. I also added a large heatshrink wrap to the whole thing to secure it/protect it. 

If you are maintaining your OEM cig lighter too, then just tap into the two wires with tap-in squeeze connectors like these. The squeeze connectors are readily available at you local radioshack for a couple of bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Install-Bay-T...d=1357750338&sr=1-21&keywords=wire+connectors 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104093

Remember, brown is ground. 

cheers


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the that sir. That's where I was eyeing considering they're not being used. Probably going to just solder them together and then heat shrink. I don't ever plan on smoking again so no need for a lighter. Ha. :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

i smoke and i never use that lighter!
cig lighter is only used for Escort detector


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> cig lighter is only used for Escort detector


Only if you'll ever use it in another car, otherwise, hardwire.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> i smoke and i never use that lighter!
> cig lighter is only used for Escort detector


Hahaha. Nice!


----------

